Ask HN: Where do you find inspiring news? News that motivate your (geek) life - makkina
======
amirathi
indiehackers.com Not news per se but I got a lot of inspiration from their
podcast.

------
MikaY
Medium.com has all kinds of writers and publications where you can find great
content.

~~~
thecupisblue
And in the last year or two, the content has went more and more to shit, most
posts are clickbait and it's really forcing premium onto you. Like 50% of
posts are premium.

~~~
some_account
The only solution to this is to get away from centralized sites. This pattern
always happens, and people move from one popular site to another every few
years because if it.

~~~
makkina
what do you suggest as decentralized site?

~~~
davidjnelson
The original solution was just to host a website on your own server.

~~~
dolessdrugs
And generate 100% of the content you want to read

~~~
davidjnelson
I’ve seen google search work well for distribution.

